

Is Facebook really down? - tomasso
http://sitemeer.com/#https://www.facebook.com

======
dzhiurgis
Answers better
[https://downdetector.co.uk/problems/facebook](https://downdetector.co.uk/problems/facebook)

Edit: just wondering how long until downdetecter will go down

~~~
Kenji
We are in need of a downdetector downdetector.

------
wenbin
I like collecting downtime for big websites :)
[https://timelinee.com/t/aan6iH/](https://timelinee.com/t/aan6iH/)

~~~
sillysaurus3
_Facebook theoretically loses about $22,453 for every minute it’s down around
the globe._

The average yearly programmer salary is generated about every four minutes.
Neat.

~~~
fjcaetano
That number seems relatively cheap for me. I guess it's a little over that if
it's worldwide, no? Not to mention related values like stock prices, etc...

~~~
Kronopath
sillysaurus3 said every 4 minutes, meaning the salary would be somewhere
between $80k-$90k, which is pretty reasonable.

------
vhost-
Does Facebook ever do postmortems?

~~~
felixhandte
Publicly? Rarely. (Here's an example, though, from 2010:
[https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/more-
det...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/more-details-on-
todays-outage/431441338919))

Internally? Absolutely, for, at minimum, every user-visible outage.

------
rblatz
Ha, right as we pushed some facebook related functionality to test. No wonder
the testers all thought it was down.

------
michaelq
Down in San Francisco.
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com)

------
ghouse
As if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror, and were suddenly
silenced.

------
ttty
Failed to load resource: net::ERR_CACHE_MISS in portugal

~~~
el_benhameen
That's a Chrome bug, though it's probably still down for you:

[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=424599](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=424599)

------
gpvos
Nice that it allows you to share this on Facebook.

------
gumbo
yes it is as far as I can tell. I connect to few of my overseas vpn but it
seems to be down there too.

~~~
gumbo
Connected from Morroco (Down) Connected from France (Down) Connected from
Luxembourg (Down) Connected from Nigeria (Down)

------
luastoned
Up here, Austria / EU.

------
zafka
I was getting ready to ask the same question. Florida Here...

------
fjcaetano
So, how will I procrastinate now? Tumblr, I guess...

------
germany7brazil1
Down in Boston

------
letstryagain
Down in AU but it's just come back up.

------
ttty
\- The world broke. \- The world stopped.

------
vitiell0
Down in Santa Barbara, CA as well

------
measure2xcut1x
Down in southwest FL, 500 error

~~~
measure2xcut1x
back up, was down for me maybe 30 minutes

------
vsakos
It's back (Serbia, EU)

------
discipline
Down in Charlotte, NC area.

------
jimbeaudoin
Yes Quebec Here

------
fjcaetano
It's back

------
LocaX
Down in France

~~~
LocaX
Up in France

------
RV86
Down in LA.

------
nemanja
Up in NYC

